# Mare Stare Thread



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

So I looked ALL over for an official Mare Stare thread, for all the people obsessed with watching it.

there was one last year but I couldn't find one for this year so I figured I would make one

these are the only 2 im watching right now.

the solid colored mare in this one looked pretty promising for awhile...but then she started eating and chilling out again lol
New Horizons Ranch Cam 1

All Star Farm Gypsy Vanners & Miniature Horses Cam 1


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,my name is Countrychick,and I'm a Marestare addict 
Seriously though,I really enjoy Marestare. I have to limit my watch time because watching the cams sucks up all my internet,which is limited,but I get in as much watching as I can,and often have the barn alarm on to catch all the action.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha sounds about right! I have the 2 listed on my favorites so I can close out every once in awhile and let my poor internet rest lol

oh P.S. found last years thread haha

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/marestate-stalking-124085/ BoOm.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Pacific Pintos Cam 1

Wild Spirit Ranch Cam 1

Lil Pondarosa Minis Cam 1

My current 3. Saw the little colt on the second link born a few nights ago but 1 mare still to go.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaah the original author/enabler of my Marestare addiction! lol lucky lucky that's one cute baby on the 2nd one!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

lol that little black baby on the ponderosa minis is a riot. lol poor kid has to play by itself


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you mean I got you addicted to marestare? Phshaw.....I'm just that awesome. I only learned about it last year!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

A couple years back, I was addicted until I got in trouble for using all the internets.

I'm reluctant to return mainly because the one foaling I did watch had human intervention every which way and they did a lot of things that I didn't agree with, and I was ranting for days!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well you learned about it and learnt me about it!


question though...how does this Barn Alarm work? im technologically dumb lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe only the mods and or maybe the owners can activate them.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The barn alarm is basically what you click if you see the mare going to foal or having troubles. If enough people click it (so that one person can't just do it to cause havoc), then I believe an alarm goes off on the computer of whoever has the cam open. I think the lower alarm is galloping hooves and the higher alarm is a neighing horse. That way the owners can leave a computer on with the cam going and hear if anything is happening that needs their attention.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Saw this last night and after joining the wide-awake-club at 3:30 am (after checking on my mare - Foxy), thought i'd have a sneaky peak!

I was still watching 2 sleeping horses an hour later - guess who's tired now :-| lol xx


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh look I did start that thread! Hmm. I'll be checking the ones I was watching last night. Tequila seemed pretty restless. I caved and went to bed at 2am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Guess I'm pretty lucky then, Being in Australia most (if not all) of the night transmissions for them is day time for me :lol: so I can use my universitys internet to watch them!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm alternating between season one of Downton Abbey and the horsies I was watching last night. No one foaled but the gray mare at Wild Spirit Ranch was due on the 5th if I remember correctly. I don't know if they have but I would have had the vet out to check her by this point.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

another Mare stare addict here:lol: Haven't watch as much this year as last but it is still early in the foaling season:wink:
The barn alarms,for low alert as a user you can click to activate if you are feeling mare looks like she is going into active labour. It needs 3 people to trigger the low alert alarm. The high alert can only be activated by cam owner & moderators.The barn alarm link will show which cams have alerts on them.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Which ones are you guys watching tonight??


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Same as before but added in a few more: 

Faith Farm Foaling Cam 2

The Cloud Foundation & Pryor Nine Cam 1

I stalk the forum and watch the ones where the owners think that they are close.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Is anyone a posting member or just go watch as visitor??


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't seen it and I think it's better for my academic career if i don't


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i personally just watch as a visitor.
this would have come in VERY handy when we lost one of my mares foals a few years ago


tonight I have 3 up

New Horizons Ranch Cam 1
the two lovely beauties on this^ were both due yesterday and the bay andalusian was acting pretty uncomfortable last night but no babeh

Pacific Pintos Cam 1
This cutie little rollie pollie

Trio Quarter Horses Cam 1
and these lovelies


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish I could watch longer but I have come down with a cold which when I get them I get slammed with the feeling that someone punched me in the nose and its broken and swollen. Blowing one's nose every 3 minutes isn't pleasant. I lasted until 2am last night. Tonight, I surrender now. I want my bed and pillows! Good night all and praying for a safe foaling for everyone. 

I'm thinking that Tequila at Pacific Pintos and LaDigna at Faith Farm are the closest out of the ones I've been watching....especially LaDigna!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> The barn alarms,for low alert as a user you can click to activate if you are feeling mare looks like she is going into active labour. It needs 3 people to trigger the low alert alarm. The high alert can only be activated by cam owner & moderators.The barn alarm link will show which cams have alerts on them.


so if I open up the Barn Alarm page thing and somebody activates one it will yell at me and pop up on that screen?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> so if I open up the Barn Alarm page thing and somebody activates one it will yell at me and pop up on that screen?


The barn alarm page shows any cams with high or low alerts on them.They make audible galloping horse or whinny sounds,lol. Kinda annoying actually.If no cameras have alert triggered the page will not show anything.
I usually don't check that too much but go on the message board{foaling alerts & updates section} & read the updates of those watching to see which cams may be good to check.The cam links will be given at the beginning of OP's thread,with the horse info. Horses that are actively foaling{high alert} they usually will have a "now" icon beside the thread & will be at top of page:lol:


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

oh my gosh... I never knew you could watch these!!! amazing!! Looks like I have something else to take up my time, haha.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

allright im calling it quits. im going cross eyed from staring at the screen and flipping tabs lol

but I have the barn alarm doohickey thing up and if im not a complete looby it should work.

hopefully it doesn't scare the shiznit outta me if it wakes me up lol


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Last year I witnessed my first foaling ever via Marestare, and I was hooked! 

This little cutie, Blondie, is currently at a rescue near me. She's not my horse, and I'm not affiliated with the rescue, but I've been watching her updates on Facebook, and now they've got her on marestare. She's getting pretty close: Gerdas Animal Aid Cam 1


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^IKNOWRIGHT. I caught 2 last year I think. One was the Premier Friesian baby that everybody was ****ed about. And another where they almost lost it. He guy ended up doing mouth-to-mouth and reviving it. It was pretty crazy


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

So far this year I saw Dancer's colt born (the cute painted mini foal on Wild Spirit Ranch's cam. 

Their other mare appears very very close and so does LaDigna on another cam. I have to clean tonight and I'll be checking in every few seconds.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha...minutes...I meant minutes...although it will probably end up being seconds.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> ^^IKNOWRIGHT. I caught 2 last year I think. One was the Premier Friesian baby that everybody was ****ed about. And another where they almost lost it. He guy ended up doing mouth-to-mouth and reviving it. It was pretty crazy


I remember that Friesian baby, though that's not the one I saw. I forget her name, I just remember being in awe. That's crazy about the mouth-to-mouth thing. Pretty memorable, I'm sure.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Is anyone a posting member or just go watch as visitor??



I'm a member,although I don't post alot;too busy watching! :wink:


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I checked out of curiosity and it doesn't look like Premier F is on their list this year...I wonder why?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Kruger Ranch Cam 1

this mama is givin birth now!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WyndellaRose said:


> I checked out of curiosity and it doesn't look like Premier F is on their list this year...I wonder why?


 
probably because of all the hate mail they got for being retards with it on camera


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> Kruger Ranch Cam 1
> 
> this mama is givin birth now!!!!!!


She was one I was watching


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like theyre repositioning or pulling? cant tell since that part isn't on camera


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Baby is out,but can't see it ,darn blind spot on cam :-(


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> looks like theyre repositioning or pulling? cant tell since that part isn't on camera



Of course she has to lay with her rear out of view!lol


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh,I just saw some ears pop into view for a sec!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Babeh! I keep seeing its head and shoulders pop into view trying to stand lol....

missed the WHOLE birth cuz momma was in the one blind spot


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like baby is maybe black like Daddy:lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

daaaaw baby is very adamant about wanting to stand up NOW.

and then crash and burn right into mamma


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Verdict is Black colt!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> Looks like baby is maybe black like Daddy:lol:


 
who IS daddy?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> who IS daddy?


AQHA sire: Shadows MVP


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I was cleaning and of course missed it! Hopefully one of my three will finally decide tonight's the night.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WyndellaRose said:


> I was cleaning and of course missed it! Hopefully one of my three will finally decide tonight's the night.


lol WR you didn't miss anything. the entire birth was just off camera.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my pet peeve here....
lady with the ball cap is being a little TOO helpful. the colt needs to learn to find the teat himself. they (imo) should be making a quick exit out of the stall to give mama and baby some bonding time. but that's just me.

to each their own


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

New Horizons Ranch Cam 1

mare down!

ETA: nevermind, she got back up


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

The little colt at Wild Spirit Ranch pushes so hard when trying to nurse he sends his mama's back leg flying out sideways. So adorable!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oooh Kruger mamma was almost 3 weeks early hmmm


both the New Horizons mares were due on the 19th so hopefully soon! theyre the two I watch the most lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Wild Spirit Ranch Cam 1

The gray was due on the 5th I think if I can recall correctly. The colt was born 4 days ish ago and was due on the same day. I saw his birth. 

This mare is normally still as a statue all night but she's shifting, pacing sometimes, and just overall restless. I'm hoping she finally goes.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

goodness ^^ if she waits much longer her belly will touch the ground!

id be calling a vet by now if she hasn't foaled. but im a worrier


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anybody know whats going on with the Brandywine Homestead people?

they had a high alarm, but the camera froze on my computer and when it started working again the mama was gone?


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

do you have the link to brandywine, Roperchick?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I do not. I can find it. 

real quick though.... donkey baby about to be born!
Hawkwinds Farm Cam 2

ETA Brandywine Cam
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=brandywine
sorry. gave me a scare when she was gone 
looks like moms back in with baby lamb (which is under the heat lamp so you cant see it)


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Sierra the donkey is foaling now but the camera will not work on my computer for some reason so of course I can't see the one who is going!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

want me to keep a running commentary? lol just kidding. my computers slow too. I have to keep refreshing over and over


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

theres ALOT of pulling and reaching in going on. making me think theres something wrong with the foal, wrong position or something.

ETA baby just got pulled out , looks good and momma just sat up


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

The donkey ended up being a Jack from what I'm reading on the forum. I wish the ones I could actually see would pick up the pace!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

KImberlee Farms Cam 1

Hard to tell but she may be doing a few butt tucks...


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

KImberlee Farms Cam 1

I think we have something!!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I was about to post her!!!!!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish she would hurry up and decide what she wants to do, lol.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I give her 25 more minutes (2am my time) and then I'm going to bed! I have inlaws arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

anybody know what happened with her? shes definitely NOT in her stall anymore...I went to bed

also Babe from Trio Quarters was due and shes gone as well


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

looks like this one foaled at 4:13am? ughhh!

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=faithtwo


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

all you addicts can help me keep watch for my new baby donk. MareStare, V&V paints & minis. Sorry, don't know how to link it. Trudy is due the 6th & Clem on the 18th


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> anybody know what happened with her? shes definitely NOT in her stall anymore...I went to bed
> 
> also Babe from Trio Quarters was due and shes gone as well


No baby I think she was just really gassy last night, I just saw her go outside.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

littrella said:


> all you addicts can help me keep watch for my new baby donk. MareStare, V&V paints & minis. Sorry, don't know how to link it. Trudy is due the 6th & Clem on the 18th


Aaaahway to feed my addiction lol

Trudy
V and V Paints and Minis Cam 1

Clementine
V and V Paints and Minis Cam 1 









cmarie said:


> No baby I think she was just really gassy last night, I just saw her go outside.



Phew good. Haha im glad I didnt miss it then


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the "barn alarm" site listed on my favorites on my task bar, and look a couple times a day to see if any alerts! can't wait for these horses to get on the ball! Goats/sheep are cute, but they're not horses! lol


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't watch marestare anymore, it drives me nuts! There are so many who intervene when it's not needed. Get in, make sure baby is in the correct position, and let mama do her thing. Assist if there's a problem. Otherwise, leave her to it. 99% of the time mares foal without incident. I usually end up yelling at the screen and turning it off.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

The one I watched the woman was cleaning the stall out next door and left mama alone until after the foal arrived. She tried to help dry baby off but mama was not thrilled and got a little smack from the woman. She then moved mom and baby over to the next stall she'd cleaned and let them be.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

The little black QH colt I watched yesterday bugged me as well. The lady was just all over baby and the moment he got confused about nipple location she was dragging him around forcing his head under to make him nurse. But usually people are pretty good about it that I've seen


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Belleza is not on NH Ranch camera anymore.....only Simza is. Did she foal and i missed it, or what?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

cobra said:


> Belleza is not on NH Ranch camera anymore.....only Simza is. Did she foal and i missed it, or what?


 
Simza looks to be in labor, and theres a low alert for the cam, so my guess is they took it off rotation and left it on her so people could watch


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Babeh!

Does anybody know, was she bred to the Friesian stud at this farm? or is she just a boarder?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

woah she foaled quick.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang it. I was on it then was reading this thread, looked back and the foal is out and she is rubbing it down. Boo!!!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Geez, why can't people just let them be!?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

...they are?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Cam froze or they stopped it so they could stand it up. The lady is really wanting it to stand, NOW!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Foal had barely hit the ground before they were fussing, pulling, messing, picking the foal up to move it, the mare never even had the chance to sniff the foal or anything else before they were all over it with towels.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

i know she is a boarder....did not see who she was bred to, maybe the stud there....
and yes, that was a super fast foaling....now if the ppl just stay out of the way & let nature take it's course....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the foal was really shivering so im not surprised they toweled it off and I saw them move it close to mama. I guess I didn't watch for all the extra fussing lol


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

cobra said:


> i know she is a boarder....did not see who she was bred to, maybe the stud there....
> and yes, that was a super fast foaling....now if the ppl just stay out of the way & let nature take it's course....


Yeah, both of their mares are bred to their Friesian stallion there on the left.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

mama is NOT happy with all this fussing the lady is doing with her baby.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I watched it be born but didn't see what sex was.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a filly


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. I think the mare a Kimberlee farms is going to have her's real soon, I thought I saw a small bag when she peed.
KImberlee Farms Cam 1


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

cmarie said:


> Thanks. I think the mare a Kimberlee farms is going to have her's real soon, I thought I saw a small bag when she peed.
> KImberlee Farms Cam 1


I thought I saw something like that too. Must just be something else?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I went to bed at 1:30. There is a foal in with her this morning. It's a colt!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I saw that I went to bed too. Maybe it was an alarm that we saw.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

What are we watching today?? I need a mare to watch, or two, lol.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

If they put the black mare, Belleza, back up on NH Ranch cam i think she would be the next to go probably.....the white mare at Wild Spirit Ranch also looks close to me.....but i have about 4 or 5 open right now


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I need links,  is there somewhere where there is a list of links?
Oh googled it,


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> I went to bed at 1:30. There is a foal in with her this morning. It's a colt!


The foal is at risk for Dummy Foal Syndrome. But he seems just fine to me. I THINK that might be why there is still a low alert on her cam???


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

If he does have it, it seems to be pretty minor from watching it that I've seen. He's been nursing, playing doesn't seem disinterested or have Amy seizures that I've seen...but that's through a camera so...


I just can't wait for Belleza to foal. I've been stalking her for a long time now lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll be watching Tiara at Wild Spirit Ranch, La Digna, and Tequila and all the Ponderosa mares. I'll post links in a bit. Bout to go eat dinner.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Faith Farm Foaling Cam 2 La Digna...who last year foaled standing up and is highly agitated tonight....

Conders Minis Cam 1 I forget which mare but she's close according to owner

Wild Spirit Ranch Cam 1 Tiara they gray mare

Lil Pondarosa Minis Cam 1 All the Pondarosa mares

Pacific Pintos Cam 1 Tequila


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This girl looks like she might be ready.

Labyrinth Farm Cam 1


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

She's looking really uncomfortable and has been up and down a couple times. 
Prize Package Farm


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> If he does have it, it seems to be pretty minor from watching it that I've seen. He's been nursing, playing doesn't seem disinterested or have Amy seizures that I've seen...but that's through a camera so...
> 
> 
> I just can't wait for Belleza to foal. I've been stalking her for a long time now lol


"Okay faithfull watchers, here is the scoop. Vet thinks Indie is dysmature and has dummy foal symptions i.e. sleeping alot and non-reactive to stimulation. We have taken him to the hospital overnight for i.v. meds to give him a jump start as a precaution. IGG and CBC looked normal. He is acting like he is in limbo between inutero and the outside world. When he is asleep, it takes alot of effort to wake him. Once he is awake he is nearly normal but the sleep/wake difference is extreme. Need marestare prayers for the little guy.

On the cams now are Baeliden due 3/15/13 (lighter fatter bay) and Rockin Naga (rescue mare) due 3/14/13. Rockin Naga is 20 and was bought pregnant from the kill buyer. I wish I could have put more weight on her but she is giving it all to the foal."

From the owner of the foal. Her thread on MS. I didn't think he looked that bad either. But I didn't watch much today either. Sure hope he's ok!! And I'm really interested to see what the rescue mare has  It's a wild gamble with her!! haha.

KImberlee Farms Cam 1


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Army wife said:


> "Okay faithfull watchers, here is the scoop. Vet thinks Indie is dysmature and has dummy foal symptions i.e. sleeping alot and non-reactive to stimulation. We have taken him to the hospital overnight for i.v. meds to give him a jump start as a precaution. IGG and CBC looked normal. He is acting like he is in limbo between inutero and the outside world. When he is asleep, it takes alot of effort to wake him. Once he is awake he is nearly normal but the sleep/wake difference is extreme. Need marestare prayers for the little guy.
> 
> On the cams now are Baeliden due 3/15/13 (lighter fatter bay) and Rockin Naga (rescue mare) due 3/14/13. Rockin Naga is 20 and was bought pregnant from the kill buyer. I wish I could have put more weight on her but she is giving it all to the foal."
> 
> ...


 
hmmm good to know. hope it all turns out good. sounds like hell be alright. I guess I need to get an actual account on MS so I can find this stuff out lol



woooh Bellezas back on cam and in her stall! I hope she pops soon!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I am SO glad to know I'm not the only Mare Stare junkie. ROFL!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I am very keen for the Autumn Kist Acres foal. I have been watching her from the other side of the world for the past few days. Last night she spent a good 30 minutes just scratching her *** on her water bucket. I got quite a hoot out of it.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Think this may be the one to watch tonight Maiden mare Rosie
Golden Venture Farm Cam 1

I really want to see Katie's baby North star paints, she is dripping milk but hasn't shown any thing too exciting when watching yet:-(
North Star Paint Horses Cam 1


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

new baby!

Pint Size Miniature Horses Cam 1


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> hmmm good to know. hope it all turns out good. sounds like hell be alright. I guess I need to get an actual account on MS so I can find this stuff out lol
> 
> 
> 
> woooh Bellezas back on cam and in her stall! I hope she pops soon!


I don't have a mare stare acct. Another member on this post explained how to find threads on MS. Cant remember the exact route. But it's something like discussion board, foal cams and alerts.....give or take. Lol.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Army wife said:


> I don't have a mare stare acct. Another member on this post explained how to find threads on MS. Cant remember the exact route. But it's something like discussion board, foal cams and alerts.....give or take. Lol.


 I have acct. & I did post some info about marestare & how to get info , follow the different farm cams & barn alarms on page 3 of this thread. Great forum/message board


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I need help with the mare stare register. I do not understand what it means when it says "5-2:" what am I supposed to write in the box next to it? And then it tells me to write 'Mare' am I supposed to write that? One more question it then says to write 'it'? HELP? I'm so confused!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Ellieandrose said:


> I need help with the mare stare register. I do not understand what it means when it says "5-2:" what am I supposed to write in the box next to it? And then it tells me to write 'Mare' am I supposed to write that? One more question it then says to write 'it'? HELP? I'm so confused!


 confused too:lol:
just looked & think you just have to type in that image they show of letters & check your age & I agree box & hit register. Leave that other stuff think that is if you are are impaired & can't??:? If that don't work then yes fill those boxes in beside just like it says spelling mare etc...
IDK, it has been awhile since I registered so don't remember all that:lol:didn't think it was that hard...


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I tried leaving those boxes and I filled in the image of the letters and it still said I was wrong! Haha. I'll see if I can screen shot it when I'm on a computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

It should be surrounded by a purple box.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Just realised how small that came out. I'll try again!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

5-2=*3*
Mare
it


is it that simple?

Oh and don't forget to acknowledge that you are over 13 lol


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

YES! That was it! Thank you!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Ellieandrose said:


> YES! That was it! Thank you!


Your welcome


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Mare Stare Message Board - Index

A link to the forum. Scroll down to the Foaling Alerts section in the second category there and you'll be all set. 

Only thing is if you are not a member, you are unable to trigger alerts.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks^^

well theyre all holding out on me today lol. theres only one low alert right now for Gypsy Lane and mama is just snoozing.....shes got the right idea lol


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> Faith Farm Foaling Cam 2 La Digna...who last year foaled standing up and is highly agitated tonight....
> 
> Conders Minis Cam 1 I forget which mare but she's close according to owner


I know nothing about foaling, but I've been watching these two... they seem fussy


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm watching LaDigna too!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

high alert for this little Shetland
Silver Birch Miniatures Cam 1


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

foaling now
Silver Birch Miniatures Cam 1


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

****! I'm on my phone, at school!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Quick delivery,mini pinto foal still awaiting to hear filly or colt:wink:


ETA; just posted it was a filly!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

dayum that was a quick one too! cute little black and white foal I think.. hard to tell. and I coudnt see what the lady signaled so don't know yet whether its a filly or colt


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

it's a filly


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yup just saw it on the message board.

nooooow Belleza needs to pop....right now......


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think the little mare at wild spirit might go soon, she laying down and goes flat then back up looking at her side. Poor little thing looks just miserable.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

man I got my hopes up

Ladigna was getting pretty fidgety for awhile there but then she started eating again! dangit


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Always the way hey XD Pretty sure my friends think I am insane, getting all excited when a horse starts lying down lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

they just wrapped her tail. maybe she WILL pop tonight!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

low alert for Ladigna... will probably go to high very soon she seems to be getting more and more agitated


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

She doesn't look very comfortable does she... and that tail is keeping itself up pretty high. fingers crossed!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wooh. owner just spread the straw so probably wont be too long now. I just hope she lays down for this one.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She's in labor but not down yet!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WyndellaRose said:


> She's in labor but not down yet!


 
hopefully she WILL lay down!

you should join us on chat WR were all watching her lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ooh two feet...no head yet though and darn mare stood up again


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for this thread  I'm watching once again this year haha


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a feeling, that if they weren't in the stall with her when she was lying down, she wouldn't have gotten up....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

new babeh filly for Ladigna!


I gotta say that was some pretty impressive work by the owner and the guy!


idk I think she woulda stood up either way. its a more successful repeat of last year


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh ok, i didn't realise she was prone to standing up, my mistake  Either way looks nice and healthy!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That was an interesting birth, glad they seem ok.


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

randomly woke up and logged on just in time!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Where did the Kimberlee mare go?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> Where did the Kimberlee mare go?


Which one?


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

ahh man! I have been watching Ladigna for the past week and the one night I go to bed early, she decides to have it. UGH. I missed the whole thing! But at least the foal looks happy and healthy.

Anyone got any other threads that they are watching that look to be getting close?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Belezza on New Horizons was due like a week AFO so she should be close. And I'm also watching the three for Trio QH and the Kimberlee ones lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm gonna diiiieeeee two, or is it three, full days and no new babehs!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I know. I'm constantly checking!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Pj pastures baby was just born! Watched the whole thing. Poor cat got trampled.. Beautiful paint!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you guys know if there's an updated thread for Kimberlee Farms Cam 1?
Besides this one 
Rockin Naga (3/14) and Baelidin (3/15) @ Kimberlee Farms
I wish there was an update. I see three mares, one with a foal. But can't tell which is which!! lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ellieandrose said:


> Pj pastures baby was just born! Watched the whole thing. Poor cat got trampled.. Beautiful paint!


 
...a cat got trampled? wow haha


high alert on this girl...im guessing upper left because people are crowded in there with her
Triple K Miniatures Cam 1


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> ...a cat got trampled? wow haha
> 
> 
> high alert on this girl...im guessing upper left because people are crowded in there with her
> Triple K Miniatures Cam 1


Yep! Mum wasn't happy about a snoopy cat.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been watching a few tonight....

Cynthia @ Heluva Ranch seems close....
Heluva Ranch Cam 1 

Rosie is also looking close too, but i am betting Cynthia goes before her.....
Golden Venture Farm Cam 1

Emotion and Cricket also seem close....top 2 cams.....
Lil Pondarosa Minis Cam 1


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Wild Spirit Ranch Cam 1

For the first time EVER she seems antsy. I've been watching them since the 10th and saw the little colt on the left born. 

I'm also watching the Lil Ponderosa mares and:

Pacific Pintos Cam 1
Apple Cam 1


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ellieandrose said:


> Yep! Mum wasn't happy about a snoopy cat.


 
like dead cat or just close call cat lost one of its nine lives trampled? 



im watching....nobody.
im going to bed.
I hate colds.
That is all


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> like dead cat or just close call cat lost one of its nine lives trampled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of it's nine lives are gone, maybe two lives..


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Feel better Roperchick! I was in the same boat last week!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ellieandrose said:


> One of it's nine lives are gone, maybe two lives..


aaaw poor cat lol



WyndellaRose said:


> Feel better Roperchick! I was in the same boat last week!


 
haha thanks. I hate being sick. and its always only like one day where im completely miserable and hate the world lol

but oh wellz. back to watching preggo mares haha....after work....


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

New Horizons Ranch Cam 1

Belleza just had her foal!!!! It's a filly and I got on just in time to see her!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaaaah! Why does she FINALLY have it while I'm at work?!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Momma hasn't stood up and she gave birth at 5:26 their camera time. At one point one of the women in their made a # 2 symbol with their fingers. I hope that doesn't mean she's going to have twins but we'll see. Something is off with her.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

anyone looking close tonight?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Breeder thinks Trudy may go tonight! She's been off all day & has been pacing since 6pm!!!!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

link me !


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know how to link in, but I think Roperchick did it earlier in this thread for me


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Here ya goooo

V and V Paints and Minis Cam 1


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

V and V Paints and Minis Cam 1

Here's the link!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

She's Foaling!!!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Pebbles at Double L just foaled!!just waiting to hear if it is a filly or colt


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

WyndellaRose said:


> V and V Paints and Minis Cam 1
> 
> Here's the link!


Trudy is having her baby donk NOW!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> pebbles at double l just foaled!!just waiting to hear if it is a filly or colt:d


filly!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Trudy is having her baby donk NOW!!!


 all done, she has a Cute little spotted Baby!!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

spotted Janette, Very happy for my friends because this is exactly what they had been hoping for, but sad for me. Her color puts her way out of my price range


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I went to bed at midnight when I realized I couldn't even read my book without my head dropping but that's ok. I saw a mare go yesterday at 5:20pm their time (6:20 pm for me) and there are 4 cams up in the background for me now. Eventually I'll see another.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Finchs Percherons Cam 1

Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1 She's apparently acting a little fishy and her owners are watching her from their computer or barn...

Prize Package Farm Cam 1

Pacific Pintos Cam 1

These are the cams I am focusing on currently but as I browse the forum I open others if the owners think they are close. That's how I caught the mare yesterday.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been watching the Prize Package mare for a couple weeks. She gets restless at about 8PM every night, lots of up and down, moving around, restlessness. But she's braided up now so she must be getting close. Next couple days, I would guess.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay! I finally actually joined the forum so you may see me post a bit under the same screen name.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Is the whispering wind mare about ready to pop?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

goodness. I havnt seen any foalings in like a week  im so deprived lol.

well since Belleza decided to be a traitor and foal while I was at work, the only one Im currently still watching is the Pacific Pintos mare.

and I have the barn alarm up and I check those when they pop up


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha...I have 9 horses I'm watching although 4 are thankfully on one cam! 

The owner thought Whispering Wind was acting strangely earlier and she wanted to come in from outside on her own so I'd be watching her closely if I were you...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Prize Package mare is down. Probably just sleeping, but I'm keeping an eye on her, just in case.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ugh, these guys really need to leave the stall and let the foal bond with it's dam.

LT Acres Cam 1


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Was the foal just born? I haven't been watching them.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Whispering Winds looks as if something may happen soon. Weird motions and she either peed or her water broke!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH watching! And barn alarms?? Do I need to join something to get those?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

think we'll be see baby from here tonight!
Heluva Ranch Cam 1


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Bridle Bit Miniatures Cam 1

GOING NOW!!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

foaling now Bridle Bit Miniatures Cam 1


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I missed it but did get to see her rubbing it down.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

And she's done. Looks like a sorrel tobiano but not sure yet what gender. Very very cute!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Wyndellarose saw you posting on the board,good to see you there!!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I finally sucked it up and joined!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

And Scarlet had a colt!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Heluva keeps looking at her butt so wondering if something is happening?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She's biting her sides now maybe tonight.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Drat. You tell me this right when I was getting ready to go to bed. Ok...she's got 15 minutes and then I'm heading that way regardless! I have church in the AM bright and early!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Heluva just foaled.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I checked on her this morning and her stall was empty.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Her stall was still empty at noon when I looked, too.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been watching cynthia for the last 2 or 3 days, and she waits till i am away from the screen for less than an hour to foal  Heluva Ranch Cam 1 healthy little colt, tho  not sure who i am watching next, i am looking at the message board now.....


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1

Drapers Acres Cam 1

Actually, i am watching these 2....i would say they are both going to go w/i the next 48 hrs or less.......

Ps. sorry for the double post, i could not see how to edit my prev msg.....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

cobra said:


> I have been watching cynthia for the last 2 or 3 days, and she waits till i am away from the screen for less than an hour to foal  Heluva Ranch Cam 1 healthy little colt, tho  not sure who i am watching next, i am looking at the message board now.....


Yes she did the same to me:lol:up late watching her,then checked on her late am,went out to play with my own ponies then back to check.. I missed the foaling:-(. Nice palomino colt,but mamma is still restless & hurting hope she settles...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm watching a TON of cameras....too many to list but I'll post a link if I think something is happening on one of them...


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Miss Kitty is gearing up!! Actually not stuffing her face like usual:lol:
Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

well miss kitty seems to have settle back to eating:shock:

Instead I think we'll see a foal from Cupcake first
Dusty Rose Miniatures Cam 1


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She looks like a potbellied pig when she tries to lie down!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

oh boy these 2 cams are enough:shock:, now miss kitty is winding up again!!:lol:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Miss Kitty has now earned a low alert!:lol:
Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Figures. I give up and go to bed at 2AM after watching for hours, and then Kitty decides to have her foal. :lol:


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Drat! I went to bed at 1:30! I was watching her too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Me Three!!:lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well Pocket at Whispering Winds had hers behind my back! Boo! I did get to see Heluva's yesterday just before noon tho.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I was watching her too and missed it! I should start just not sleeping. Then I wouldn't miss a thing!


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really thinking Rosie is gonna foal tonight....this is the main one i am watching....

Golden Venture Farm Cam 1


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like the little black and white mare in the top right cam is getting restless.
Lil Pondarosa Minis Cam 1


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Can anyone fill me in on what's going on here? Every time this filly tries to nurse, mom walks away, kicks her, and will do just about ANYTHING (it seems) to keep the baby from nursing. Watching now, and the baby got so frustrated that she started shaking her head, and eventually bucking. Not like a cute foal buck, but definitely like she's getting frustrated because she's hungry. She finally ran as fast as her little legs would take her, trying to sneak in for a snack. I watched almost this exact thing happen earlier, and it went on for about 20 mins before mom would FINALLY let baby nurse. I don't know a LOT about foaling, but this doesn't seem right. Maybe the mare retained a little bit of her placenta?
Anyways, hopefully mom and baby work it out by the time you guys get a chance to look! It's just stressing me out a little lol

Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

From the look of things on the forum, the owner is aware of things. Kitty was a maiden I think and she's still learning how to be a mother. I think the nursing may be a bit painful and feel weird for her and she's still getting used to the situation.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Baby seems to be nursing fine now.

My guess was mommas just a little unsure about it, its probably uncomfortable for her right now.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Pacific Pintos Cam 1

After weeks of watching, I was actually the one who called the owner! She just foaled!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Meeeeeeeh! I watched that little butterball every night! Dang it!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

This was all the warning I noticed...

She paced twice back and forth, turned and nipped at her shoulder, went up and down twice, and then I saw her water break and she started pushing standing up so I called the owner. She would have been easy to miss if I hadn't been watching steadily.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Conders Minis Cam 1

This mare might go very soon. She was pawing, pacing, went down, got up, and looks otherwise annoyed!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Uh oh! I just saw Premier Frisians is back this year....guess who I will not be watching.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WyndellaRose said:


> Uh oh! I just saw Premier Frisians is back this year....guess who I will not be watching.


 Trainwreck or not, I won't be able to keep my eyes off of it....


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Trainwreck or not, I won't be able to keep my eyes off of it....


Why? What happened?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Army wife said:


> Why? What happened?


Let's see,

They didn't let it get up for over an hour...too busy with pictures

Tied mom up so she couldn't get to baby,
Then took a whip to her when she got an sty

They physically held the foal down and he didn't get to nurse until about an hour and a half after birth....

List goes on and on


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I was wondering if they would like 10 people from here at least sent hate mail last year. And I didn't see em up this year till today


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty sure this mare's going now.

Conders Minis Cam 1


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

This one is on low alert.
Apple Cam 1


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

what's the premier friesians link?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> what's the premier friesians link?


 
Premier Friesians Cam 1


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I live 15 minutes away. They screw up and I'll jump on Sammy, run over there and yell at them. hehe


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like there might be a choke or something going on with the apple mare. They just tubed her.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it's colic.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope all will be ok with Apple, least they got the vet out there fast


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

poor girly. I hope things come out ok! I wonder what set them off to it? I was just watching her and she was resting in the back of the stall. hmmmmm. Poor horsey and peoples.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

This was posted by the owner on the Message Board....




She pooped a huge hard poop and immediately acted laboury.. layed down. Breather very very hard...my vet is on her way...apple quiet now...positioning? Or?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

hopefully things are on the mend! I know when I get gas cramps and then go to the bathroom it's....it's bad. I wondering if that's anything like it. Ugh. I hope she feels better and baby is on the way!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

foaling now!! Seidler Pleasure Horses Cam 1


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Wheww I thought that big mare was going to try have that baby standing up there for a while:shock: All is well she did lie down & had help for safe foaling


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The dark mare on the top cam is very agitated and pacing and pawing. There is a low alert also.
EZB Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Just popped on to the thread - appears to be something going on with EZB Ranch - person gave thumbs up to cam


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! That ranch just had 2 foals born within 30 minutes...a colt and a filly!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe the first one got the other one going. She wasn't due until the 16th.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Lil Pondarosa Minis Cam 1

Owner thinks top right will go before midnight tonight (Cricket) and Emotion on top left is "thinking about it." Direct quote from owners on the mare stare forum.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Drapers Acres Cam 1

This mare is on low alert right now. 

I love marestare it is very educational and is great for people to experience the miracle of foaling and it is not fairytale that is for sure. I absolutely do not agree with all the human intervention and the goings about it sometimes so to speak and 3 of the foals whose mothers I have been watching did not make it. One lethal white, one too big for mama (reoccurence), and one dummy foal. Two of those 3 in my opinion could have been avoided. Horse owners really should do all they can possibly to ensure a safe foaling for both mama and baby even if it takes some extra research and doesn't fit "their schedule" for when their mare is bred. Not to bash on the owners because I do not know the reasons they took such risks, but people should be aware that those are choices and circumstances that can and should be avoided. Otherwise I love the beauty and excitement of expecting new life


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, they went and made the message boards closed, so I can't creep anymore and see what's going on with who. Wonder why the change? Now you can't even view the boards unless you become a member. 

Still watching the Prize Package mare. She spends as much time down as up, lol.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not sure which lethal foal you are speaking of. If it's the one I'm thinking of, the owner had recently purchased the mare but accidentally misplaced the paperwork and didn't find it until after she bred the mare. Once she found the paper work and realized, she was devastated knowing it was a possibility and was heartbroken when the foal was born knowing she could have prevented it. 

Mistakes are made but we are all humans. I won't even bother to bring up religion because I'm not up for a debate. I just take comfort in the fact that while all humans make mistakes, we can also celebrate when things go right and the mares have safe deliveries and healthy foals.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

apachiedragon said:


> Well, they went and made the message boards closed, so I can't creep anymore and see what's going on with who. Wonder why the change? Now you can't even view the boards unless you become a member.
> 
> Still watching the Prize Package mare. She spends as much time down as up, lol.


It might be because a lot of people have been disagreeing with how the owners manage their mares and things that are being said to them are flat out honest, but some are really harsh and the mod's are trying to keep it non-existent. It has been really touchy this year. I know there has been a lot of deaths, more than usual in my experience, and I don't believe in name calling, but even though they are suffering losses most of those are due to the human error and poor management and I think the owners can learn from the constructive criticism as to not keep on making the same poor choices. Not the name calling and harsh words, they don't deserve that despite their actions, but they do need to be educated on why they got the results they did so they can hopefully learn from and not repeat. A LOT of people also disagree with the human interaction and are speaking out freely against it.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> I'm not sure which lethal foal you are speaking of. If it's the one I'm thinking of, the owner had recently purchased the mare but accidentally misplaced the paperwork and didn't find it until after she bred the mare. Once she found the paper work and realized, she was devastated knowing it was a possibility and was heartbroken when the foal was born knowing she could have prevented it.
> 
> Mistakes are made but we are all humans. I won't even bother to bring up religion because I'm not up for a debate. I just take comfort in the fact that while all humans make mistakes, we can also celebrate when things go right and the mares have safe deliveries and healthy foals.



I didn't want to state which foals I am talking about because I'm not trying to bash on the owners, just that it is very unfortunate some choices that have been made and displayed on marestare and I really hope people will educate themselves on possibilities before breeding a mare especially if they witnessed those or are going to breed. No debate, just stating I believe 2 of those 3 could and should have been avoided. There were more than those 3 this year, I just mentioned 3 circumstances I watched. Everyone has the right to breed their mare to whichever stud they choose and yes people make mistakes, but it is our duty as mare owners to educate ourselves firstly before taking action so we can provide the best results for our mares and their foals. I think I know the mare you are speaking of though, the overo mare that was bred to the overo stallion? I feel for every loss I just don't agree with the decisions made, only my opinion.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

just saw that Apple lost her baby? is she the one that was colicking the other night?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

yep she did, I watched her for a while the other night, but went to bed before she foaled.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

looks like Clem is going to foal within the next hour or so


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

looks like she's down & maybe pushing???


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Clem is foaling but with the freezing cam, I can't tell if there are problems or not. Three people crowded around her ATM and she is pushing.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

2 are the owner/breeders the other is the vet tech that lives down the road. Baby was stuck & they had a hard time getting him out. Looks like a healthy BIG spotted colt


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It looked like they were having quite a time of it when the cam would unfreeze. Glad everyone is okay!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms. Tiara at Wild Spirit Ranch finally gave up her foal last night, a gorgeous medicine hat looking painted colt!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, how stinking cute is this! Introducing "Buckee"


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

The Stonecrib mare has been having a heck on a time. Red bag/elbow lock birth, now baby is having issues. The vet was just there, mom is very anxious from people poking and prodding the baby. Hoping things take a turn for the better. Stonecrib Cam 1


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

When I checked on them they were getting some alone time. Everything looks good!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

P.S. Curses on you people for introducing me to MareStare... I didn't even know it existed until last night. Now I'm hooked! Lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Labyrinth Farm Cam 1

The first uninterrupted birth I've ever seen on Mare Stare. It was so beautiful I nearly cried! Especially when mom leaned back and started licking baby on the nose.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

And for the record Buckee is adorable!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I just barely missed the Labyrinth one!!! I'm waiting for him to stand up before I go to bed...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Me too! Wish it would hurry up! I'm yawning and tearing up over here from the constant yawning!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

O.O I havnt been able to watch any of them the past few days. and I just got my membership done tonight.....

much to my dismay I found out that Belle from Thorn Hill Gypy Farm hat ive been watching, not only lost her foal but died the next day?!

can anybody fill me in? because they do not have a thread for them.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened as I wasn't following that thread. I did read the post from the owners that the foal went downhill or was stillborn but then the mare passed as well. That's all I remember reading. They weren't specific as I recall.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

so there WAS a thread? hmm I didn't see it. maybe they took it down or maybe I just cant read lol


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

What is this, what have I been missing out on?! This looks awesome! Im going to get hooked for sure!


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

If you click on 2013 Nursery, the thread for Thorn Hill Gypsy farm is on there....


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It tells what happened that caused them to lose the foal, but not why they lost the mare. One post said she looked as though she was having trouble controlling her hind end, and then nothing else was ever said.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She must have sustained nerve damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

With the way the foal was positioned that sounds very likely I agree wyndellarose


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my.......what have I stumbled upon?!?! Please share where you are seeing these cams! And what I need to do to partake. I have a mare due to foal any day now, my first!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's a list of all the cams that are up. Some links don't work and others are turned off during the day, so if you want to see which are approaching their due dates, I suggest taking a look at the message boards. It's definitely addictive; I've got twenty-one mares up on my laptop right now!

Cam List - Mare Stare


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG! How have I been so ignorant of this level of greatness! So can you tell me any that look like they will be going tonight? In all your 21 open LOL


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> OMG! How have I been so ignorant of this level of greatness! So can you tell me any that look like they will be going tonight? In all your 21 open LOL


you can also go to Due Dates and see which mares are due

or pull up the Barn Alarm and then if somebody activates a low or high alert it will make noise (horse galloping for low. horse whinny for high) and then you can click the link to go to that cam


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Rivendell Miniatures Cam 1

Seems to be about to go...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

or kid...lol

This is so cool! My husband just told me how ridiculous I am. I have 4 different windows open all sized to fit my screen so I can see them. I'm already addicted!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

can someone give me the links to some of the mares you guys are watching now? I haven't been able to keep up with the mare stare for a while.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The mare at Kimberlee Farms is on low alert she's pacing.
KImberlee Farms Cam 1


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Great... Im gonna be up all night watching her. I cant help it!!!!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

AAAAND it's a filly. AND I missed basically all of it because my internet here SUCKS!!! So frustrated. I'm going to be bum tired at work tomorrow for almost nothing. Cute baby, but I'd REALLY like to see one of these all the way through at some point. *sigh*


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Argh I missed it too since either my internet sucks or the camera froze!

Why did I have to discover this website again? :lol:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

the cam kept freezing on me too so I missed most of the birth.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe this gal is ready to have her baby if anyone's interested in watching =)

EZB Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Why so many hands in the poor mare's hoohah!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> Why so many hands in the poor mare's hoohah!


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And now the pulling of a foal from a mare that has only just started labouring. Great.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> And now the pulling of a foal from a mare that has only just started labouring. Great.


That's what I was Thinking! She didn't look like she was having problems. ~sigh~

People are just impatient


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> That's what I was htinking! She didn't look like she was having problems. ~sigh~


And they were doing it wrong regardless.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

A filly.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

What are they doing to mama?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

This girl just came up on my low alert. She's doing an awful lot of rolling and repositioning herself. 

AnTares Trakehners Cam 1


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

****, they really need to leave Mom and Baby alone.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> ****, they really need to leave Mom and Baby alone.


 
I know the birth was kind of sad to watch. They didn't even wait for her to try on her own they just pulled the baby out. I think she is or was aggitated by the amount of people because she was pawing a lot.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what's going on with the Antares mare. One minute she seems to be in distress, and the next she's laying quietly.

ETA: Also keeping an eye on this mare; she's overdue and laying down:

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=moolah


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with the Antares mare. One minute she seems to be in distress, and the next she's laying quietly.


I've been watching her for 40mins now (I have no life) she got up and down a few times I thought for sure she was going. Guess she was just trying to get comfy for bed haha


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I've been watching her for 40mins now (I have no life) she got up and down a few times I thought for sure she was going. Guess she was just trying to get comfy for bed haha


I'm a bigger loser, been watching for an hour and 45 mins! hahaha. Also watching six at Moolah and Gone Gypsy. I had the sound turned off and missed the alerts for the one that just went. I tuned in to see them all over the mare and the foal already out.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Six at Dash of Moolah just laid down and seems to be pretty uncomfortable... shes been pacing for awhile too...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

sssmith said:


> Six at Dash of Moolah just laid down and seems to be pretty uncomfortable... shes been pacing for awhile too...


Yep seems like something is about to happen!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She just went on high alert...


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yay! ~six characters haha~


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I sees babeh feets!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I sees babeh feets!


Me toooo!! How exciting


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She made it look easy.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I love how she was just strolling around with a baby hanging out of her. Imagine if it were like that with humans. LOL


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Sunny Pines Breeding Services just had one! No alerts though....


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

These girls are busy tonight!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

can someone go look at bit o blue and tell me whats going on?????? they've been pulling this baby out since its feet were barely out.... IDK whats going on.... but its horrible!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Im not criticizing... I just don't understand whats happening... there r 4 people in this stall... 2 holding this tiny mare and 2 pulling on this foal as hard as they can... even using their feet against her butt for leverage. Is the baby dead already and theyre trying to save the mare???


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

holycrap... im traumatized


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

sssmith said:


> Im not criticizing... I just don't understand whats happening... there r 4 people in this stall... 2 holding this tiny mare and 2 pulling on this foal as hard as they can... even using their feet against her butt for leverage. Is the baby dead already and theyre trying to save the mare???


Which site, please??


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

marestare.com


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Bit O Blue Cam 1


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's it -- I'm totally off marestare now.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Theyre trying cpr on the baby


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Its feet had JUST started coming out when they started pulling.... I don't understand why they did that.... is there a reason you do that with minis?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Before yall jump down their throats take a lookatthesizeof that baby. It is HUGE. So it was probab
Y stuck and if they hadn't intervened they may have lost both


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I wasn't jumping for sure.... it looked pretty traumatic for both the baby and the momma... I just didn't know if you have to be more careful and intervene more quickly with minis... She had just started foaling and they pulled that little booger pretty hard for about 10 minutes... I hope their both ok!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Foal didnt make it, mama looks pretty alert but qho knows what kind of trquma she may have sustained I think the owners callung the vet.

Im also on her thread on marestare but there hadn't been an update.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

That's so awful... Just like with everything else, theres good and theres bad scenarios and u never know which outcome you will get. I hope their mare will be ok.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah they lefther alone, so looks like shell be okay. I would personally take the body out now. Ive seen mares get very agitated when baby never gets up butit really just preference.

Eta: looks likethey tookthevideo feed down.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Just updated saying the foal was hip locked....what a sh*tty situation. They did all they could though.

And thatit wasafilly but shr didnt want the cam up anymore.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Blazing Colours Farm Cam 1


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes! I love mare stare


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

And of course she went down in the one spot the camera can't see it...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

why do ppl have to interfere so much??? im sorry...but I think its the mother's job to dry off the foal etc...that's how they bond...everyone has to jump right in there like she isn't there...maybe im old school...but it kinda bugs me..


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Watched a birth last night... The actual birth part went smoothly, but then mama didn't want to let the little guy nurse. They ended up haltering her and holding her still while struggling to get baby lined up to nurse. Is it common for a mare to be that difficult with nursing initially? Kinda seemed like she didn't want to be too close to baby in general after she'd cleaned him off. Seemed kinda strange to me.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Lwhisperer said:


> Watched a birth last night... The actual birth part went smoothly, but then mama didn't want to let the little guy nurse. They ended up haltering her and holding her still while struggling to get baby lined up to nurse. Is it common for a mare to be that difficult with nursing initially? Kinda seemed like she didn't want to be too close to baby in general after she'd cleaned him off. Seemed kinda strange to me.


Some mamas, especially if they're maidens don't want baby tugging on the super teats. Its also possible she was still trying to pass all the after birth etc.

And it can be uncomfortable for them. Others will sometimes reject their foals for unknown reasons, and yet others just are not very motherly.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Soooo...its that time of year again.

Question is....bump this thread up or start a new one for 2014????


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> Soooo...its that time of year again.
> 
> Question is....bump this thread up or start a new one for 2014????


Hmm,personally I would suggest starting a new one,that way we don't have to flip through all the old posts to get to this year's stuff..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Solid logic! 


So here we go
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/2014-mare-stare-thread-346577/


----------

